# Midwest Hay and Straw Co



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, Apr 27, 2010
Maurice, IA

All prices dollars per ton, except straw dollars per bale.

Receipts: 11 Loads Week Ago: 12 Loads Year Ago: 20 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady on a light test.

Alfalfa: Good: Large Rounds, 2 loads 92.50-97.50. Fair:
Large Rounds, 1 load 75.00. Utility: Large Rounds, 1 load
55.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: No sales reported.

Grass: Premium: Small Squares, 2 loads 115.00-137.50;
Large Rounds, 1 load 117.50. Good: Large Rounds, 4 loads
80.00-97.50.

Bedding: None offered.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

